# sports full matches: from pro wrestling to UFC to college basketball, post &  discuss here



## basquebromance (Apr 29, 2022)

let's start with two muscular dudes who could have made it big


----------



## lg325 (Apr 29, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> let's start with two muscular dudes who could have made it big


This is the type of match I enjoy. All the mic stuff is okay but not too much. Not sure what happened to those two.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 29, 2022)

lg325 said:


> This is the type of match I enjoy. All the mic stuff is okay but not too much. Not sure what happened to those two.


Palumbo retired after his last match in 2012, though he almost signed with TNA...Jindrak resides in Mexico and hasn't wrestled in 4 years...Palumbo is 50, Jindrak is 44


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Vastator (May 1, 2022)

You're welcome...


----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)

hot


----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Vastator (May 1, 2022)

Again… You’re welcome…


----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)

the last one was better lol


----------



## Vastator (May 1, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> the last one was better lol


Nah… Rika is a much better fighter than Roxy. That’s a match I’d like to see. For “Guy reasons”…


----------



## Vastator (May 1, 2022)

More Rika Ishige…

Bitch can throw down. Seriously…


----------



## Vastator (May 1, 2022)

Not just a pretty face 😤
					

Don't let Rika Ishige's looks fool you 😳 #Shorts




					youtube.com


----------



## basquebromance (May 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 11, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 13, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 14, 2022)

*One of the funniest commercials ever. The Great Malenko vs. The Great Mattress.                  *


----------



## lg325 (May 14, 2022)

Evander Holyfield's son Evan shocked by boxing electrician via brutal KO  Evander Holyfields son gets knocked out in the 2nd.


----------



## basquebromance (May 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 16, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 16, 2022)

Sonny Liston vs Big Cat Williams,   1 and 2   both good matchups.


----------



## lg325 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2022)

lg325 said:


>



Jerry Quarry was as tough as nails  and backed down from no one. 

Unfortunately, he fought during one of the most talent laden eras in the history of the  heavyweight division, because he had all of the necessary tools to be a champion. 

Very sad endings for him and his brother Mike Quarry. They were both very nice guys outside of the ring.


----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 17, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Looks like the headbutt is what took him out.


----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)

submission victory (rear-naked choke)


----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 19, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


*The old IWA I haven't heard about them in years. They used to draw big crowds in the 1970s. The Garvins were some of their headliners.*


----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 22, 2022)

On the subject of clasping the hands together, I have found on my own that placing the thumb between the ring finger and small finger and clasping the hands together makes real strong grip.


----------



## basquebromance (May 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 24, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 24, 2022)

10 WWE Hall Of Famers Who Rarely Put On A Good Match    I agree with all except Orton, he was real talent in the ring as far as wrestling and his career goes way back I remember when he started out along with his father The Big O and Randy learned from them.


----------



## lg325 (May 24, 2022)

A wrestling organization is considering 'harsh penalties' for an athlete who punched his rival during a match  yep he was way out of line. He let himself get frustrated  and lost it.  He not only looked like goob but let down the team.


----------



## basquebromance (May 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 27, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 27, 2022)

great boxing match 4th round was the best.


----------



## basquebromance (May 28, 2022)

this is probably the greatest match i'll ever post. shame about the result


----------



## basquebromance (May 28, 2022)

good workout while watching this match


----------



## basquebromance (May 28, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (May 28, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> this is probably the greatest match i'll ever post. shame about the result


I would have liked to have been at this one


----------



## basquebromance (May 28, 2022)

lg325 said:


> I would have liked to have been at this one


i would have liked to have been born then lol


----------



## basquebromance (May 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 29, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 30, 2022)

The Legend Killer falls at Undertaker's feet in this match. the equation would be reversed in a later match, where the Dead Man would fall at Orton's feet


----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 1, 2022)

The thrilla in Manila full fight!!!!!!!!


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 3, 2022)

AEW on Wednesday Night, MJF went ballistic on the mic over not getting a new contract. Foul language and pissed over the ex WWE people getting big contracts, trashed New Japan wrestling and Khan the owner of AEW. Wants to be fired. Writers say reminiscent of CM Punk a decade ago in WWE. Calling it a Pipebomb.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 4, 2022)

Video: Joe Cordina lands one-punch knockout shot on Kenichi Ogawa to claim IBF title            dropped the left and this happened  in the 2nd round.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 5, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Great looking match!


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 6, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Never understood the point of her opening move I have seen alot of compeitors do it and to me it seems counter productive unleess it leads to another move such as rolling them over by wrapping your legs around there body.


----------



## lg325 (Jun 6, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Great match !  I would pay to see this promotion shows if it comes to florida!


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 6, 2022)

Riddle pulls down Miz's pants, beats him


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 7, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


That's the best shape I have ever seen him in. He was around 300 earlier in the 1970s..


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 12, 2022)

Sorry about posts 162, 163  but if you click on watch on youtube you will see it.                                
                      These guys forgot the rules of the match


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 14, 2022)

face of pain


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 15, 2022)

*Not the full game but the best part of a great game. This is baseball.                           *


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 15, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


What do you think? What happened to Luger part of the show or a real mistake by Sting?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 15, 2022)

lg325 said:


> What do you think? What happened to Luger part of the show or a real mistake by Sting?


part of the show...they wanted to make it 2 against 2


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 20, 2022)

This is a fun dramatic high-paced matchup...Kenyon Martin has a big night and scores the winning basket rewarding the Nuggets for paying almost 100 million dollars to get him...Vince Carter has an off night to forget...once of his worse starts to the season was at that point


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 20, 2022)

Ward comes on late.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 22, 2022)

Bellator bloodbath


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 24, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Great match, it is the type I like to watch. Seeing Dick Murdoch doing a dropkick at his age show he is more athletic than he looks.


----------



## lg325 (Jun 26, 2022)

*I am not familiar with this promotion but it's a good match and a good size crowd showed up.  I thought it was Tully Blanchard, not Tony as the announcer keeps saying, but he may have gone by tony at one time.*


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 29, 2022)

lg325 said:


>


i would only watch if they were shirtless!


----------



## lg325 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 2, 2022)

*               Holloway got ripped  off.  *


----------



## lg325 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 5, 2022)

Some really hard slams the ring mat has no give to it!


----------



## lg325 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 7, 2022)

2 jealous wrestlers fight for supremacy


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 10, 2022)

just for fun


----------



## lg325 (Jul 10, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>





                      Lover boy Dennis physical apperance had gone down the tubes. I didn't reconize him in the video


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 10, 2022)

lg325 said:


> View attachment 668576                      Lover boy Dennis physical apperance had gone down the tubes. I didn't reconize him in the video


i'm 33...the only thing i fear in life is my body devolving because of aging


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 13, 2022)

*Best promo interview of all time! '' I just want to talk to Tom.''  I am surprised it didn't cause riot
*


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 25, 2022)

Ric Fair could sell like no one else.       ( making it real)


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jul 28, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Test was always fun to watch in the ring.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## 45thPatriot (Jul 29, 2022)

ufc would have more viewers if they left left wing ESPN.


----------



## lg325 (Jul 30, 2022)

great match


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 3, 2022)

Lesnar, Hogan, and Cena in one video!


----------



## lg325 (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Aug 4, 2022)

*Looks like Ric Flair made it through his last match. Bloody  but in good shape.*


----------



## lg325 (Aug 5, 2022)

lg325 said:


>


                           Great card on both me and my nephews was at battle belts 2. Great night watch both to see some really great matches.


----------



## lg325 (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 8, 2022)

#short #wrestling #@#Refúgio Mental 🤸‍♂️🤸‍♀️🤸‍♀️🤸‍♂️🤸‍♂️🤸‍♀️🤼‍♀️🤼‍♂️
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 12, 2022)

Triangle Choke.
					

Triangle Choke.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 9, 2022)

Vastator said:


> More Rika Ishige…
> 
> Bitch can throw down. Seriously…


Is she a lesbian?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 9, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Is she a lesbian?


yes


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 9, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> yes


Thats unfortunate


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Sep 14, 2022)

Dominique Parrish wins first U.S. gold medal of world wrestling championships


----------



## lg325 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Sep 21, 2022)

*Tom Hardy Enters Martial Arts Tournament Unannounced, Wins First Place  I am not familiar with Tom Hardy  but I like it when an actor goes into something like what they play as an actor.*


----------



## lg325 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Sep 22, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


As the one man said innocent until proven guilty.. Its horrible if true but I have known of people being falsely accused before so keep an open mind until proof shows up.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 26, 2022)

here's just some old-fashioned ass-kicking wrestling!


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Nov 3, 2022)

* good matchups .*


----------



## The Duke (Nov 3, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> let's start with two muscular dudes who could have made it big


Them dudes ate a lotta steroids.

Oh no! Not the Captain Kirk Double fister!  

Hey man, they did the moves good. I know a lot of that shit and I barely remember how.

Me and a friend used to do it in convenience stores to raise hell. 

I may not know all the moves they did, but I do know a lot and some they didn't do.


----------



## The Duke (Nov 3, 2022)

Oh my, That's Howard Cosell!


----------



## lg325 (Nov 4, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Oh my, That's Howard Cosell!


Nope he didn't do this fight


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Nov 4, 2022)

lg325 said:


> Nope he didn't do this fight


Don't try to tell me that's not Howard Cosell. I can even imitate his voice.


----------



## lg325 (Nov 4, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Oh my, That's Howard Cosell!


Ali collapses as Eddie Futch throws in the towel for Frazier both fighters spent!  Just as good when I saw it  the first time.


----------



## lg325 (Nov 4, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Don't try to tell me that's not Howard Cosell. I can even imitate his voice.


Iwill try and find the fellows name.


----------



## lg325 (Nov 4, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Don't try to tell me that's not Howard Cosell. I can even imitate his voice.


Don Dunphy  was the anchor with ken Norton and two entertainers


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Nov 17, 2022)

catch wrestling moves videos - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				



               some good instruction videos for those interested     lancheshire catch wrestling videos - Bing video


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 25, 2022)

who needs women when you can watch muscular MEN wrestling?


----------



## lg325 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 4, 2022)

He hit Brock Lesnar with a solid knee and Lesnar wasn't even fazed he wasa s they say a Beast.


----------



## lg325 (Dec 11, 2022)

old school   🍿🥜🥜🥤🌭


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## lg325 (Monday at 5:19 PM)




----------

